# Few Vens from West OZ (pic heavy)



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Just an example of a few critters from Western Australia.
The first 3 are burrowers and although venomous are not considered dangerous to humans.
Simoselaps _bertholdi_









Simoselaps _semifasciatus
_









Neelaps _calanotus_









And the next ones are highly venomous snakes that were used in a handling course that I participated in.
Acanthopis _antarcticus_









Notechis _scutatus









_Psuedonaja _affinis








_
This is a mates Tiger snake









And the rest are my non venomous animals
Antaresia _stimsoni stimsoni_









Morelia _spilota imbricata_ this may soon be accepted as a full species M _imbricata

















_Teliqua _rugosa rugosa
_During and after slough, Female

















Male









Wild









Thanks very much. 
I hope you enjoyed these photos

Steve


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

love the death adder and tiger : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

That last pic is the best!

Only dangerous thing I see when living in South Australia was a Red Back on our porch that got stmped and squished as the kids walked past it (inches away from it) every day.

Never crossed my mind about snakes and the likes when crashing around in the scrub land on walks.

:gasp:


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Bloodpython22- Death adders don't really do it for me, though admittedly I think they are the scariest looking, but apart from that they're fairly boring.
The tiger on the other hand is absolutely beautiful.

Whosthedaddy- The last pic is one of my favourites as well.
It's a common belief that our venomous snakes are everywhere you walk in the bush, and I guess they are, but unless your looking for them they prefer to keep out of your way. 
And I'm fairly certain the last recorded death from a redback spider was in 1956.

Steve


----------



## hayes63 (Mar 8, 2010)

brilliant, that last pic is a proper corker. it's just a shame that over here it's so difficult to find anything reptilian in the wild. still, getting into this hobby has certainly made me think ahead for my next few overseas hols, reckon i'll be cautiously turning over lots of rocks and sheeting in various locations lol


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Great stuff thanks for sharing.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

lovely photos even if the Acanthopis _antarcticus_ looks a tad on the fat side of things! wish i lived in australia you might actually see wildlife!


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

hayes63 said:


> brilliant, that last pic is a proper corker. it's just a shame that over here it's so difficult to find anything reptilian in the wild. still, getting into this hobby has certainly made me think ahead for my next few overseas hols, reckon i'll be cautiously turning over lots of rocks and sheeting in various locations lol


I'm heading over to England next month and really want to see Viper _berus _in the wild I'll be spending a bit of time in the north, where are they found do you know? any hints would be great.

No worries Owzy 

Steve


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

exoticsadmirer said:


> lovely photos even if the Acanthopis _antarcticus_ looks a tad on the fat side of things! wish i lived in australia you might actually see wildlife!


Even though they are a stout snake. this was a particularly large, wild caught specimen and I don't believe it had been in captivity long.

Steve


----------



## hayes63 (Mar 8, 2010)

Elapidae said:


> I'm heading over to England next month and really want to see Viper _berus _in the wild I'll be spending a bit of time in the north, where are they found do you know? any hints would be great.
> 
> No worries Owzy
> 
> Steve


tbh they're few and far between over here even now with the amount of help they're finally getting. a lot of the places they can be found are now protected. however there's apparently reasonable chances of finding them down along most of the south coast, cornwall/devon/dorset areas. i think you'll struggle to find any up north tho my brother keeps finding a snake near him (in middlewich, cheshire) when he takes their little lad for a walk. he's not sure what it is but first time he saw it it was struggling to get out of the canal so he helped it with a stick. it then sat and stared at him for a few mins then headed off after a bit of a warm up on the path. he's seen it a couple of times in the last year but still can't get me a pic decent enough to identify it lol


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

hayes63 said:


> tbh they're few and far between over here even now with the amount of help they're finally getting. a lot of the places they can be found are now protected. however there's apparently reasonable chances of finding them down along most of the south coast, cornwall/devon/dorset areas. i think you'll struggle to find any up north tho my brother keeps finding a snake near him (in middlewich, cheshire) when he takes their little lad for a walk. he's not sure what it is but first time he saw it it was struggling to get out of the canal so he helped it with a stick. it then sat and stared at him for a few mins then headed off after a bit of a warm up on the path. he's seen it a couple of times in the last year but still can't get me a pic decent enough to identify it lol


Thanks for your reply. Have any exotic species managed to get a foot hold over there in the wild. I was under the impression there was only 3 native snakes to be found in England. My uncle whom I am visiting in the North says there is supposed to be a grass snake that occurs where he is, though at 60 and growing up on farms etc hes never seen one or any other wild snake for that matter LOL.

Steve


----------



## hayes63 (Mar 8, 2010)

so far as i know there are a few colonies of aescalupian snakes that have adapted to life in the wild here. they're originally from greece but a few escaped captivity in the 70s and 80s and have gone on to set up well. i think there's even evidence they've displaced indigenous snake and lizard species. 
i can well believe that in 60 years he's not had a sighting. i've lived 25 years in the middle of nowhere surrounded by fields and never seen any reptiles. compared with the holiday to france when i was 11 when i spent two weeks chasing house geckos, praying mantis, big evil looking beetles and god knows what else around the cottage, reptiles are seriously hard to find in the wild here. it seems most british wildlife is mammalian or flies. oh and there was a mouse that shared my room, and a tree frog that used to come in out of thunderstorms there too!
i've been thinking about turning some scrub land at the back of our flats into a bit of a sanctuary actually. theres a section of woodland by a stream that i'm sure would home some interesting stuff if i made it a bit more inviting for them.


----------



## hayes63 (Mar 8, 2010)

just had a quick mooch about on google and found a couple of reasonable sites that may help you pick out places to see stuff while you're over.

www.herpetofauna.co,uk

and

www.wildengland.com

both seem fairly basic but may have some helpful stuff on there for you :2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> love the death adder and tiger : victory:


I see you are using a new name them?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I see you are using a new name them?


Stacy :whistling2:


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> I see you are using a new name them?


I think I'm missing something. New names?

Steve


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome pics


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

You said it doesn't do it for you but the death adder certainly does it for me! Awesome snake! : victory:


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Hayes 63, thanks for the links you provided, some good reading.

Andy2086 If you like the Adders do a google search for albino Northern Death Adders there's a bloke over here named Sdaji that has just managed to breed them which is a first, although there has been examples of wild caught albino Adders, they are absolutely stunning.

Thanks again everyone for your comments.

Steve


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Just had a look - see what you mean!! Man-o-man they're beauts!! 

It's not fair that Australia has all the best snakes!! :lol2:


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

HAHA We certainly have plenty of em over here, though you would be surprised how many people wish they could keep exotics. I don't now how they can't be satisfied with our native species.

Steve


----------

